# Woodcraft Spanish Cedar - Cancer?



## Eazy (Apr 21, 2012)

I was looking for some spanish cedar on Woodcraft. I found it without much trouble, but I noticed a link on the page to some Prop 65 information. For those of you who don't know, California's Prop' 65 requires manufacturers to warn consumers if their product can cause cancer or reproductive harm. I was planning to use some spanish cedar in a tupperdor, but now I'm afraid to. What do you guys think? is it unsafe?

heres the URL: www DOT woodcraft DOT com /Family/2000680/Cedar-Spanish DOT aspx

Just Remove the "DOT"s and spaces.


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

I didn't read it but I'm an avid builder of arcade cabinets so I have a bit of experience with wood. A lot of the cancer concerns with any sort of food is inhaling the actual wood dust. With that said inhaling silica-gel dust from beads is inherently more toxic than inhaling dust from spanish cedar.


----------



## Eazy (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it possible/likely that the toxic chemicals could leach out over time?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Is it possible/likely that the toxic chemicals could leach out over time?


Straight untreated sc wood is not harmful unless you are in the .05% of the world population that may be allergic to it. The hazard is breathing the dust while cutting it. After cutting a few million board feet of any wood, there is probably a chance of some harm.

If you are cutting it, do so outside and if you are concerned, wear one of the paper masks you can get at any drugstore.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Eazy said:


> Is it possible/likely that the toxic chemicals could leach out over time?


No think about it like this I have asbestos in my house in floor tiles and pipe wrap and it is perfectly safe until you start to remove it causing dust that is what kills you. in it's solid state your safe. Anyone it's simplified and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Well if it can cause cancer then I have it, because I am around SC ever day in my humidors and my coolers. 

I would say dont give it a thought, just dont snort a line of SC dust like coke and you will be fine.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Give up Cigars if your are this freaked out Ed lol...


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

this is true about all cedar, but it applies (from my understanding) to the fine sawdust.. if you are cutting it wear a dust mask, you'll be fine


----------



## Eazy (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was more concerned that this was a special treatment of the wood, but if this is how ALL spanish cedar is treated then I'm not too worried.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

No it's not a treatment like pressure treated lumber.
SC dust from cutting or heavy sanding (very heavy sanding) is an irritant and constant exposure to it (we are talking YEARS) can lead to lung issues. But heck, breathing in any type of particles over the years can cause problems. Cali, among us industrial hygienists, is good in some areas but needlessly puts out warnings that scare the average consumer who doesn't have a good understanding of toxicology.

And, sc doesn't leach out toxic substances. Only those with an allergy to it would need to be concerned about being around it or handling it.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Spanish cedar isn't treated with anything. Like everyone has said, it's the dust that's the problem. All lumber bought has this warning. Here's a pic from my latest invoice....










As long as you're not inhaling it, you're fine.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I wouldn't worry about it. It's only known to cause cancer in the state of California. I live in Bc so I am safe... Lol


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

:r ainkiller: Your smoking pure tobacco and your worried about the Spanish Cedar wood giving you cancer??? LOL ainkiller: :r


----------

